# Synchrongenerator cos (phi)>1 möglich?



## Jumper (16 Juni 2011)

Hallo bin Student und hatte einen Versuchsaufbau mit einem Synchrongenerator.(Generator im Inselbetrieb). Es wurde ein konstanter Erregerstrom von 0,3 A bei leerlaufendem generator eingestellt und verschiedene ohmische Lastwiderstände angeschlossen und die Drehzahl der Antriebsmaschine wurde immer nachgeregelt auf  1000 1/min.
Es wurde  I ,U, und die Leistung gemessen.

Bei der Berechnung von cos (phi) bekomme ich nun Werte zwischen 0,85 und 1,0017 heraus. 

Kann das mit dem cos (phi) größer 1 sein? 

Gruß jumper


----------



## MSB (16 Juni 2011)

Jumper schrieb:


> Bei der Berechnung von cos (phi) bekomme ich nun Werte zwischen 0,85 und 1,0017 heraus.
> Kann das mit dem cos (phi) größer 1 sein?


Klares Eindeutiges NEIN.
cosinus hat einen Wertebereich von 0 - 1, was anderes ist mathematisch und physikalisch unmöglich.

Vermutlich Mess/Rundungsfehler ...

Edith sagt, danke an senator42, es muss natürlich -1 .. 1 heißen.


----------



## 8051 (17 Juni 2011)

Mit Synchronmaschinen kann man den Leistungsfaktor über die Erregung
schieben.

Guckst Du hier http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synchrongenerator

Gruss 8051


----------



## MSB (17 Juni 2011)

8051 schrieb:


> Mit Synchronmaschinen kann man den Leistungsfaktor über die Erregung
> schieben.



Kann man sicherlich, jedoch größer als 1 wird nie gehen.


----------



## 8051 (18 Juni 2011)

Ja. aber man kann überkompensieren, dann wird´s kapazitiv. Darauf wird die Frage wohl rauslaufen.

Gruss
8051


----------



## Jumper (1 Juli 2011)

Entspricht die Nenndrehzahl der Synchrondrezahl der Drehfeldfrehzal oder was ist die Nenndrehzahl einer Asynchronmaschine?

Gruß Jumper


----------



## MSB (1 Juli 2011)

Nenndrehzahl = Synchrondrehzahl - Schlupf

Schlupf ist im Normalfall so ca. 0,5 - 10% je nach Leistung / Polpaarzahl des Motors.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drehstrom-Asynchronmaschine

Mfg
Manuel


----------

